# Fancy HMPK Spawn Log



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I put this pair in the spawning tank the other day after heavy conditioning for a week and a bit.










I tried the female out with the male yesterday and neither of them were quite ready so I put her back in her net. This morning she was trying to get out and had a very prominent egg spot.



















I let her out and after a few minutes of showing off by the male they have started wrapping under the nest. Hoping things go well as I really want some fancy HMPK females out of them.

It's always funny watching them spawning for the first time and the female gets stunned. My males never know what the heck to do.


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

That male is TO DIE FOR. Look at that dorsal! And such a crisp caudal. If only that anal were a little more shapely. 

Will be closely watching this one.


----------



## Edifiler (Nov 28, 2011)

I remember seeing this pair go on sale and not long after, they were sold. 
Hope everything goes well  If you have fry for sale and if your willing to ship inside of Australia, I'll be looking to buy some 

Best of luck.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

This pair looks very promising. The male's anal fin is bothering me, but I'm hoping the female's form will compliment him and create a balance.

I almost want to go to Australia just for your fry!


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Yeah the anal is what I want to tidy up. Also the male is a bit long and not as thick as I'd like through the body. Female seems to have a nicer caudal and is much more solid.

They have finished spawning now and there is a nice pile of eggs up in the nest. Now just comes the next stage, hoping he doesn't eat them and hoping I can raise them!


----------



## dbooknook (May 12, 2012)

We hope so, too.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Male has been very sporadic in his nest tending duties. He was completely ignoring it earlier this morning but has resumed watching it in the last two or so hours.



















Mrs Cello is floating in the sorority currently and will be going into a cycled, divided tank so her fins stay nice and tear free.










Some of the eggs looked rather small so I am worried they might not be fertile. Hoping I at least get a few tails. 

Added some duckweed and ambulia to help with ammonia and have my sponge filter running in my goldfish tank with a chunk of seeded media tied around it with an elastic band.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

When male's have a nest, some will go out and have an extra look around since nesting can also mean claiming territory. This is also the same behavior when they have a nest full of eggs. They are very protective of the nest.

I'm sure everything will be fine.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Yeah he's been under it non-stop since this morning. I can see him sucking in eggs and spitting them back up into the nest. I have to sneakily spy on him otherwise he swims over and starts begging me for food. 

Mum has developed two big iridescent turquoise splotches on her anal fin. Be interesting to see what she finally ends up like. Wish I could freeze her pattern as it is now.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well I would expect more change since she is a marble. Ive had this happen to me. I wanted a white CT to stay white...he turned out to be a blue and white marle CT. I was a bit saddened, but he actually turned out to be a very nice fish!


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Well dad ate his eggs. Saw two still in there and they were fuzzy so I think they must have been bad from the start. They just did not look like my wild betta eggs at all. They were really really tiny.

Going to try again in a couple of weeks so I can get everything set-up properly downstairs and fix my BBS hatchery.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

LittleBettaFish said:


> I put this pair in the spawning tank the other day after heavy conditioning for a week and a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That male is G-O-R~G-E-O~U-S


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Yeah he is. Just wish he was thicker rather than being such a scrawny looking thing. He now gets to hang out in the sorority in a breeder's net since I need that tank for my killies haha. Can spend some time learning the art of seduction.


----------

